# What butterflies do ya need cuz I finished



## Cuka2cool (Jan 21, 2018)

Anyone else I can help with the quest I’ll even plant the red and blue ones doesn’t matter I got ya

Add me 30139597287


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello! 

I started the event wayyy too late and I am in desperate need of butterflies lol, I really need the winter and golden winter butterflies at the moment, but I understand that they're difficult to come by, and I'm perfectly happy for anything you can offer me. 
Thank you so much for even offering to help those of us who are a bit behind, it's very kind of you


----------



## Cuka2cool (Jan 21, 2018)

Add me I got you I play all day long even at work if I can help I will tell me what is your count


----------



## ahousar97 (Jan 21, 2018)

I think I'll mostly need help getting the topaz butterflies. My name is Ren online. I sent a friend request. :')


----------



## Cuka2cool (Jan 21, 2018)

I added you


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Jan 21, 2018)

If you have any gold winter ones it would be a blessing! I only need 2 more to get all 40 but I've had rubbish luck while trying to catch them recently. Although, Sam is further behind so I wouldn't mind if you helped them out a bit more than me so they can get the items they want! My ID is 4420 1196 587 if you would be able to help, even if just a little!


----------



## Cuka2cool (Jan 21, 2018)

Just waiting on my Garden


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Cuka2cool said:


> Add me I got you I play all day long even at work if I can help I will tell me what is your count



I currently have 58 diamonds, 52 topaz, 20 winter, and 12 golden winter 

My friend code is 3013 2212 203, in game name is Sam
Thank you so much, you're a lifesaver


----------



## Cuka2cool (Jan 21, 2018)

I just had two but my white flowers should bloom soon and I got you


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 21, 2018)

I would love any unwanted butterflies  I need pretty much anything, probably not so much diamond ones but I'd be happy with anything. My Friend ID is in my signature


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

I just need 2 more white winters for the second mug (or 12 to get the tickets and see the cut away). I bought some leaf tickets and spent all of the ones I already had to get the counter but I wasn’t going to do that for the second mug. I would like it and I would like to see the scene. I have had almost a one in ten success rate since I stopped paying Lloid. My ID is 69781194589. I’m Angel. Thank you so much for any you have spare. It would be awesome to increase my chances.
ETA I only have five growing at a time so I don’t lose my tulips and pansies that I don’t have seeds for ... I know that’s made it harder.

Edited again because I need golden winters not white! Oh dear this task has scrambled my brain.


----------



## AhleLacieX (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi there! I am still in need of winter and gold winter butterflies; I always share! My code is 1343-2382-721 and my in game name is Lacelette


----------



## Snow (Jan 21, 2018)

Just finished up white winter (thanks everyone!) I still need gold winter; My ID is: 0243 6230 690 - let me know what you need back if anything!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Just dropping in to update - I only need diamond and winter butterflies now, if you have any left I would really love to have them so that I can finish the event!


----------

